
I just released ObjFW 0.90.2, an extremely portable Objective-C framework - Midar
https://webkeks.org/blog/?75
======
Klonoar
Mmmm, many probably consider me a dinosaur for this, but I still love ObjC.
I've looked at your project before and I really like the idea... but is there
any reason to not host it on GitHub?

For better or for worse, it's just easier to drill down and scope things out
when it's there (or BitBucket/GitLab/etc).

Were you the one who recently pushed an app into the store that used ObjFW? I
saw a blog post recently about that and found it super cool but forgot to
bookmark it. Love to see more people doing ObjC stuff even if it's not the
sexiest language out there.

~~~
Midar
It actually is on GitHub:
[https://github.com/Midar/objfw](https://github.com/Midar/objfw)

I offer both, self-hosted and on GitHub, because I believe in
decentralization. It's Git after all! :)

Yup, I was the guy who pushed an app using ObjFW to the store:
[https://webkeks.org/blog/?74](https://webkeks.org/blog/?74)

~~~
Klonoar
Ah, my bad! Thanks for the link, dunno how I missed it.

Know if anyone else is using ObjFW in a production setting?

~~~
Midar
Well, I know it's used for some internal things at a Russian AV company
according to some bug reports that have been made :). And Microsoft used it
for their WinObjC for a (not very long) while when they initially released it.

